# Nissan Serena 96 import c23



## martyn37 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a 1996 c23 nissan import with worn front shocks. Genuine nissan shocks cost £425 a pair (ouch). Is it possible to put european shocks onto it and change the anti roll bar set up?


----------

